# Mark Gets Up



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Everyday in the morning when you get up and you crawl out of bed 
And you crawl out of bed and you crawl out of bed 
Everyday in the morning when you get up and you crawl out of bed 
And you look at the moon where the window is 
And the stars shine, and the stars shine, and the stars shine 
Everyday in the morning when you get up and you crawl out of bed 

And way down below in the sun belt 
And the telephones, and the telephone, and the telephones 
And you look out the moon where the window is 
Everyday in the morning when you get up and you crawl out of bed


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

And some of us breathe in the brown ground 
Where the worms clown, where the worms clown, where the worms clown 
Way down below in the sun belt 
Everyday in the morning when you get up and you crawl out of bed 

And every night when you lay down 
You fall flat, you fall flat, you fall flat 
Some of us breathe in the brown ground 
Everyday in the morning when you get up and you crawl out of bed 

So we're asleep in the same dream 
In the snort fort, the snort fort, the snort fort 
And every night when you lay down 
Everyday in the morning when you get up and you crawl out of bed 

Santa Claus modified snow peas 
On the sun roofs, on the sun roofs, on the sun roofs 
So we're asleep in the same dream 
Everyday in the morning when you get up and you crawl out of bed 

If you look in the mirror it's your father's face 
And the thin grin, the thin grin, the thin grin 
It's Santa Claus pulling up snow peas 
Everyday in the morning when you get up and you crawl out of bed 

And there's tears in the bank and the credit card 
In the back yard, in the back yard, in the back yard 
If you look in the mirror it's your father's face 
Everyday in the morning when you get up and you crawl out of bed


----------



## 10ae1203 (Jan 14, 2007)

That's pretty inconvenient, building a trail right through a fallen tree.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

And once in a while when the wind blows 
And the heart winds, and the heart winds, and the heart winds 
There's tears in the bank and a credit card 
Everyday in the morning when you get up and you crawl out of bed 

But there's lint in the pocket and a breath mint 
Or a car key, or a car key, or a car key 
Once in a while when the wind blows 
Everyday in the morning when you get up and you crawl out of bed 

And your kid has a face like a walnut 
From the ice cream, from the ice cream, from the ice cream 
But there's lint in the pocket and a breath mint 
Everyday in the morning when you get up and you crawl out of bed 

Everyday in the morning when you get up and you crawl out of bed 
Everyday in the morning when you get up and you crawl out of bed


----------



## crj (Jul 31, 2006)

10ae1203 said:


> That's pretty inconvenient, building a trail right through a fallen tree.


Seems like a good change of pace.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I counted three times that Mark was ahead of Miss M. I'm sure she set him straight on that one.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

bigbill said:


> I counted three times that Mark was ahead of Miss M. I'm sure she set him straight on that one.


She did put the hammer down a bit towards the end.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Great photo essay, where were you riding at. I wanna go. LOL LOL LOL
BIll


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

bigbill said:


> I counted three times that Mark was ahead of Miss M. I'm sure she set him straight on that one.


Miss M was most gracious today. She did not rip off my legs and the very few times that I was ahead of her, she did not attack, ringing her bell as she zoomed by. (When I rode with Miss M three years ago, a group of guys had the audacity to pass her. She attacked like a hornet and rang her bell as she a passed them on her single speed. The guys were shocked enough when they were passed by a woman. Then, when they looked down and saw that she only had one gear, they were speechless.)

I had a great time riding with MB1 and Miss M. Today's ride was my first ride over 65 miles this year. The great thing about riding with MB1 and Miss M is that they know how to do 100+ miles in style and be able to ride another day. That's not to say that the ride was easy for me, but I enjoyed every minute of it.

MB1 and Miss M: Thanks for a great day.


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

> The great thing about riding with MB1 and Miss M is that they know how to do 100+ miles in style


Don't go selling yourself short, especially not when you're all decked out in Assos.

I can't wait for this week to be over so that I can just go out and ride for an entire day. I'm gonna have to find myself some non-paved roads though, looks like fun. Thanks for the report and the pics.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Shouda' just bunny hopped that tree.


----------



## yetisurly (Sep 30, 2005)

*That is the...*

..stuff.. .. right there.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Mr. Versatile said:


> Shouda' just bunny hopped that tree.


I don't know what the world record is but jumpin' that would be a contender....


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Looks like a great ride...congrats! The last time I had to deal with a tree like that on the C&O it was covered with poison ivy..eek. 
I love that Miss M story, classic. 
Mark, nice earings! 
Looks like a great ride...


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

zeytin said:


> Mark, nice earings!
> ...


They're only for Arby's art exhibitions, roller derby bouts and weekend rides. Now that its Monday morning, I'm back to my middle aged, establishment lawyer persons -- nothing in the ears.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

I am thoroughly and fully and thoroughly confused by the words and the wording and the wordings,
but enjoyed and liked and had fun with the virtual ride along,
thanks



> They're only for Arby's art exhibitions


How was the exhibit? I'm certain it was/is great.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

Way to go Mark, now just add a few thousand metres of vertical gain and you wll be set for this summer!!!!!!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

treebound said:


> I am thoroughly and fully and thoroughly confused by the words and the wording and the wordings,.....


I was wondering if anyone was going to comment.

Leo Kottke "Jack Gets Up."

In heavy rotation in my I-Pod right now.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

philippec said:


> Way to go Mark, now just add a few thousand metres of vertical gain and you wll be set for this summer!!!!!!


Except for the Tow Path it wasn't a flat ride. Miss M and I were thinking about throwing in a nice climb at about mile 60 but we knew the rain was on its way and didn't want to chance being 40 miles from home when the rain started.

If Mark dares ride with us again we will get him ready for you......


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

philippec said:


> Way to go Mark, now just add a few thousand metres of vertical gain and you wll be set for this summer!!!!!!



I have a lot of work to do between now in July. The Mountains of Misery on Memorial Day weekend is my usual pre-TdeP test. But, I already know that I will be hurting. Yesterday, the last 10 miles of the ride went along the same route as the Sunday Coppi ride that I did with you a few years ago. The hills on River Road felt like Pyreneean climbs after I had 90 miles in my legs. You probably did not evennotice those hills -- you probably thought that the road was flat.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

treebound said:


> I am thoroughly and fully and thoroughly confused by the words and the wording and the wordings,
> but enjoyed and liked and had fun with the virtual ride along,
> thanks
> 
> ...


The exhibit was great. The photos look very different when thay are in large format prints than they do on the computer screen. If you like Arby's work on the computer, you would be blown away by them at the exhibit.

There were a good number of people at the opening. I hope that Arby made a few sales. I am thinking about buying one of the prints for my office.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*How much was he asking?*



MarkS said:


> The exhibit was great. The photos look very different when thay are in large format prints than they do on the computer screen. If you like Arby's work on the computer, you would be blown away by them at the exhibit.
> 
> There were a good number of people at the opening. I hope that Arby made a few sales. I am thinking about buying one of the prints for my office.


You might approach him directly as the gallery is going to take 60%. 

Very hard for an artist to make any money at a gallery. The artist has to provide the art (including the frame and/or mounting) so you have to sell a lot to make a little.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

MB1 said:


> You might approach him directly as the gallery is going to take 60%.
> 
> Very hard for an artist to make any money at a gallery. The artist has to provide the art (including the frame and/or mounting) so you have to sell a lot to make a little.



I did not see the price list -- the gallery had numbers next to the photos, but no prices were posted next to the photos. I had assumed that the gallery would take a cut if I bought a photo from them and I had planned to contact Arby directly about a purchase. 60%? That's highway robbery.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Looks like you all had a great time on the ride. It would have been nice to get down to see Arby's exhibit but I just couldn't swing it.


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

It sure was windy this weekend. Is that the only downed tree you saw? 

Looks like a good time. One of these days MB...one of these days.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

HokieRider said:


> It sure was windy this weekend. Is that the only downed tree you saw?
> 
> Looks like a good time. One of these days MB...one of these days.


You might think about the Fall/Winter. Once the MUTs empty out with the cooler weather we will surely head down your way again.

BTW we really don't drive people into the ground, the problem most folks have riding with us is that we go the same speed at the end of the ride as we do at the beginning and if you are tired that ends up hurting. OTOH if you meet and ride with us in the middle of our ride I just don't see how you could have a problem with our pace.

BTW sports teams have a way of breaking your heart so don't get too excited about 3-0 in the second round.


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

Your pictorial posts always make me want to go for a bike ride so to me you are a very good photographer.


----------



## dingster1 (Jul 2, 2006)

Yeah me too!!


----------

